# New twrp "open recovery" RC on goo-im



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Topic says it all...has anyone tryed it? Is it safe to use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I might. I liked their recovery on tbolt . But the unstable app ones been good to me so maybe I'll try it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Topic says it all...has anyone tryed it? Is it safe to use?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Issues are explained on the goo page http://goo.im/devs/OpenRecovery/toro


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance but what's the "open recovery" bit about? Open source?


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just installed using the zip. Rebooted into recovery twice through power menu just fine. Just like the link u posted says it takes at least a full minute after Google splash screen for it to load. Sit back, don't worry it will pop up, has a nice animation when it does. Also screen is a little small but u can read everything fine and touch the keys with ease. I'm about to make a back up and install a different rom. Will report back when I'm done to say how that goes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

pbj420 said:


> Just installed using the zip. Rebooted into recovery twice through power menu just fine. Just like the link u posted says it takes at least a full minute after Google splash screen for it to load. Sit back, don't worry it will pop up, has a nice animation when it does. Also screen is a little small but u can read everything fine and touch the keys with ease. I'm about to make a back up and install a different rom. Will report back when I'm done to say how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Similar results for me. Backing up and installing a new ROM as we speak, as well. Backed up in 76 seconds, not bad!

Damn, this thing has a built in File Manager, pretty freaking cool!

Finally, wiping and installing a new ROM was quick and well it worked. Would recommend you guys give it a try.


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

It backs up and restores way faster than cwr. When u do a restore it wipes each part for u prior to restoring. It has a ton more features too. The only problem I can see is that it backs up files different than cwr, there for u can not restore files from a different recovery and vise versa. It is way faster though again with ton more options

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Just loaded it up ... pretty awesome IMO! Once they get the two issues resolved this will be killer!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

For those saying backing up and restoring is faster, did you turn compression on? If not then thats probably why its so fast.


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> For those saying backing up and restoring is faster, did you turn compression on? If not then thats probably why its so fast.


Sure did turn it on. Haven't tired it without it on yet. I'm telling u its way faster than cwr with or without it checked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't done anything with it yet but it sure is pretty.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice! I meant to post this earlier. Twrp is a lot more feature rich. Does it have the option to batch flash a bunch of files and hit go like the older versions? If so I'm flashing this asap. So much easier loading up a queue with what you want flashed then hit go.

Also I know the initial TWRP 2.0, devs could make their own themes for the recovery. I'm guessing that's why its open. Also its compatible with the goo.im app and you can flash roms from the app. Says the app works with cwm too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

pbj420 said:


> Sure did turn it on. Haven't tired it without it on yet. I'm telling u its way faster than cwr with or without it checked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I used it, was just curious. I used no compression and it took 188 seconds to finish. CWM took like 10 minutes for me.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I installed this yesterday when I found it on the Gnex wiki. I am a big fan of twrp. It is so feature rich & I hope we get some devs to make some themes for it. I think RootzWiki sent teamwin a Gnex so hopefully when they get it, some of the issues will get fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been testing this with deestroy for a month or so now. Its safe to use, remember its a release candidate. I believe the biggest issue is the lay out which should be fixed shortly as dees recently picked up a gnex. He's a great and very helpful dev, stop by #twrp on freenode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

So when you reboot to recovery it takes 60 seconds to show up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> So when you reboot to recovery it takes 60 seconds to show up?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yes for now. It is still a work in progress but it will show up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> Nice! I meant to post this earlier. Twrp is a lot more feature rich. Does it have the option to batch flash a bunch of files and hit go like the older versions? If so I'm flashing this asap. So much easier loading up a queue with what you want flashed then hit go.
> 
> Also I know the initial TWRP 2.0, devs could make their own themes for the recovery. I'm guessing that's why its open. Also its compatible with the goo.im app and you can flash roms from the app. Says the app works with cwm too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


TWRP should be able to batch flash files, but you can also use GooManager to pass instructions (wipe, backup, etc.) from within Android. So if you have GooManager installed, it can
notify you of an update to your ROM (if your developer is using Goo.im for hosting, and is on our newer system, aka, in the /devs folder instead of /roms)
download it
queue it up for flashing
and have TWRP flash it.
All for free, no strings attached.
Though if you should choose to donate to Goo and become a sponsor, you'll a., help continue development of the app, recoveries, hosting, and the compiling servers that make it all possible, and b., no more landing pages (while signed in on the site and/or app) for life. Yup. No $10/month BS like some hosts._Life_. Also, by sponsoring Goo, you mark yourself as _awesome_ as far as I'm concerned. Though that can change if you do something stupid.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there a right or wrong way to install kernels by chance? I tried 3 different times and it said failed. Not signed properly or something. Sorry should've looked closer I suppose.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Is there a right or wrong way to install kernels by chance? I tried 3 different times and it said failed. Not signed properly or something. Sorry should've looked closer I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


UnCheck the toggle for signature verification.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

sk8 said:


> UnCheck the toggle for signature verification.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Cool. Thank u!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Cool. Thank u!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Whatever dev made that kernel you were trying to flash, please send them this link:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Signing#How-To

There really isn't an excuse to NOT sign ZIPs anymore.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks so awesome. I am getting excited about all of this... and for a recovery, for God's sake.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

It's pretty awesome as it is and it will only be better when it fits the screen and doesn't take so long to start up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I switched to it. Even with those 2 current issues, it's still top dog now, in my opinion anyway...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 1.6.0, CNA.kernel 1.8.3, Leaked 4.0.4.radios, Inverted Gapps, Nova Launcher 1.0.2, 1200/350) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, aside from the two listed issues it is very smooth and fast. Was impressed with how fluid it was. Is there an app for it or is it pure recovery? Sorry if I missed that piece.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Inkd Rooter said:


> Yes, aside from the two listed issues it is very smooth and fast. Was impressed with how fluid it was. Is there an app for it or is it pure recovery? Sorry if I missed that piece.


Theresa an app called GooManager that I used to flash it. U can also use it to flash ROMs and such. Check it out. Its in beta but its free. Its in the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, I flashed manually but will check out!


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Im using it too, very nice can't wait for issues to be fixed!

GNEX


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome recovery I cant wait for it to be fixed up better and damn I want a theme


----------



## Toll (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a dumb question...can i flash this with goo app and flash back to cwr with rm? Want to make sure I know the ins and outs first.


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Toll said:


> I have a dumb question...can i flash this with goo app and flash back to cwr with rm? Want to make sure I know the ins and outs first.


Yes


----------



## Toll (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks russphil!


----------

